# Ruffed Lemurs



## Mattis (Nov 2, 2015)

I've made a topic about ring-tailed lemurs before, seems only fair to make one about red ruffed lemurs and black and white ruffed lemurs as well. They are equally amazing and deserve their own thread!

To clarify, these shots were taken at zoos with open lemur "islands". The enclosures are completely open and the animals run around among the visitors. Yes, this is as cool as it sounds and amazing for taking great photos!

Let's start with the black and white ones, varecia variegata.

This is Calypso:




Black and white Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

I've regularly been going to this zoo for about two years now. She now actually comes running towards me when she sees me and wants to be pet!







As you can see, she loves being scratched behind the ear 

She tried smiling for me once, it was kind of terrifying...




Black-and-white Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

They can be incredibly lazy:




Black-and-white Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

But they do know how backpacks work:




Black-and-white Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

Red ruffed lemurs, varecia variegata rubra, are equally amazing.




Red Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

Their eyes are amazing:




Red Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

They can look really epic if they want to:




Red Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

But other than that they love making friends with you!




Making exotic friends by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

And they love being scratched under their arms:




Red Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

This might be because ruffed lemurs have scent glands on their chest and under their arms. So they gladly let you rub their scent onto yourself! 

I hope you enjoy these and I also hope this shows just how awesome they are 

There are over 100 lemur species, they are all incredibly awesome and diverse, but about 90% of them are endangered.
I am not advertising here, but here is a little link to the Lemur Conservation Network that explains how we can help them: How to Help - Lemur Conservation Network
I do not work with the LCN, but I do make my lemur photos available to them for social network promotions, so it would be cool if you could take a look


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 2, 2015)

awesome photos.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 2, 2015)

Agree they are awesome.


----------



## Mattis (Nov 2, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> awesome photos.





JacaRanda said:


> Agree they are awesome.



Thanks! But that's just because they are awesome critters 
They are a little less jumpy than ring-tailed lemurs, that makes shooting them easier, especially when they are holding still when someone is petting them  The black and white ruffed lemurs don't really like being pet by many people though, they are a little older and less patient. Calypso does bite if you piss her off! But she knows me, so I'm allowed to pet her. She comes onto my lap, too!
The red ruffed lemurs at the other zoo LOVE being pet though! They come close to you and actually seem to be a little disappointed if you don't pet them!


----------



## baturn (Nov 2, 2015)

Great photos and story!


----------



## Mattis (Nov 2, 2015)

baturn said:


> Great photos and story!


Thanks!

Here's one of Calypso in a tree: 




Black-and-white Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

And two red ruffed lemurs grooming each other:




Red Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## Rob5589 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice shots! Pretty cool they just run freely amongst the visitors.


----------



## Mattis (Nov 4, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> Nice shots! Pretty cool they just run freely amongst the visitors.


It's a ton of fun to be this close to them. They are so friendly! They just want to take a look at your backpack and maybe get scratched behind the ear a little. They are just curious, never aggressive or destructive like other kinds of primates.
And naturally it's also awesome because it makes for great photo opportunities.


----------



## Mattis (Nov 9, 2015)

Athene was in a very cuddly mood yesterday:




Black and white Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

A few other visitors and I just hung out with her, she went from person to person to sniff around a little and wanted to be pet.

Calypso was not impressed by Android phones:




&quot;My iPhone takes better photos.&quot; by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2015)

Awesome

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattis (Dec 19, 2015)

Athene loves to flirt with my camera:




Black and white Ruffed Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## Mattis (Mar 7, 2016)

You know that it's finally spring again when the ruffed lemurs are sitting in the morning sun again 




Sunbathing Lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## Mattis (Mar 12, 2016)

I simply don't get how anyone could let these amazing critters go extinct...




Look in my eyes by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr


----------



## Mattis (Sep 1, 2016)

I always love the photo opportunities in this enclosure:




lemur by Mathias Appel, auf Flickr

No cage, no bars, no distractions. Just a lemur sitting in the grass.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 1, 2016)

Those are fantastic captures.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 1, 2016)

Great captures.

Where is this zoo?


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 1, 2016)

Amazing pics.


----------

